# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dream Box  Introducing Samsung Anycall Activation for DreamBox!

## mohamed73

Dear customers! 
GsmServer, GSM Dream and Octopus Teams are glad to introduceالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
Samsung Anycall Activation for DreamBox enables servicing, flashing and repairing for Samsung Anycall handsets.  *With this brand new activation you get:*  *Direct Unlock**Read Codes**Write Firmware**IMEI Repair**Read/Write/Repair NVM* *Samsung Anycall Activation for DreamBox Supported Models:*  *Anycall SCH-series*:  SCH-W240, SCH-W270, SCH-W290, SCH-W330, SCH-W350, SCH-W380, SCH-W390,  SCH-W420, SCH-W460, SCH-W460R, SCH-W520, SCH-W560, SCH-W590, SCH-W690,  SCH-W720, SCH-W750, SCH-W830*Anycall SPH-series*: SPH-W2700, SPH-W2900, SPH-W4200, SPH-W5000, SPH-W5200, SPH-W5000, SPH-W5300, SPH-W7100, SPH-W8400, SPH-W8700, SPH-W9500
Purchasing Samsung Anycall Activation for DreamBox entitles the user to 1 year of free access to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (2 GB). 
You are welcome to order الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!   *DreamBox* -*get more with it.*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

